
Symbols.com - fogus
http://www.symbols.com/
======
apu
This could really use a visual search, like this:
<http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html>

------
Ixiaus
Great resource, thank you for posting. For anyone interested, J. E. Cirlot's
"Dictionary of Symbols" is an excellent book.

------
diN0bot
i especially appreciated the random symbol option.

if this were the usual "evaluate my app" post, i would have had to signup with
my email just to see what was being sold :-)

